# From Factory to UK dealership how long?



## JamesC827 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum, just want to ask how long it will normally take once the car left the factory to the dealership.

I place my MK3 TT order in north London on 23rd Jan, the build week is 22nd Feb, the online status changed to Your Audi has left Gyor on 3rd March, then it is stuck there for more than a week.

Called the dealer, they said I can expect get the car at the end of the month, but cant tell the date yet. So, do you guys think I can get it before Easter?

I did not get the comfort and sound pack... should I as the dealer to retrofit a centre armrest?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

There's loads of posts or topics on this have a scan through them. Its usually 3-4 months.

Should have gone for the armrest as an option when ordering - cheaper/easier.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> There's loads of posts or topics on this have a scan through them. Its usually 3-4 months.
> 
> Should have gone for the armrest as an option when ordering - cheaper/easier.


3-4 months??? Nope.

From the buildweek, you should get your car within 4-5 weeks. Yours was buildweek 8, so potentially get it buildweek 12 which would be the week beginning 21st March.

Also the dealer fit armrest will be around £650-£700 I think. There is a company called hazzydays (google it), if you email them, they can supply and fit the genuine part for £425+VAT I believe.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

mine took 3 months when i ordered in Oct 2015. others who ordered at the same time took 3 months or longer. I was advising on real life experience.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Quoting from OP's first sentence 'how long it will normally take once the car left the factory to the dealership.'

Once the car has left the factory, it should take roughly 4 weeks as long as no delays.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

TTimi said:


> Quoting from OP's first sentence 'how long it will normally take once the car left the factory to the dealership.'
> 
> Once the car has left the factory, it should take roughly 4 weeks as long as no delays.


ah ok, my mistake. once i got the alert it had left the factory mine took a week to get to the dealer and another week to be able to collect.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> TTimi said:
> 
> 
> > Quoting from OP's first sentence 'how long it will normally take once the car left the factory to the dealership.'
> ...


They must have alerted you late that it had left the factory, as there is no way they get it to the dealer within 2 weeks. I work at Audi and know the minimum time frames for each stage.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

TTimi said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > TTimi said:
> ...


agree - the alerts weren't really consistent. Maybe the portal took time to catch up with the actual build process. But my dealer had the same alerts as me albeit a day later than the yourAudi portal. So, maybe they were correct? But you'd know that working for Audi.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Just goes to show you shouldn't always believe the salesman lol.


----------



## JamesC827 (Mar 14, 2016)

TTimi said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > There's loads of posts or topics on this have a scan through them. Its usually 3-4 months.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I was expecting like around 4 weeks after the build week, but now it seems the car still in Germany...the wait is killing me.

do you think is it worth it to spend 500+ on the armrest? as the TT was a bit over my original budget, my budget was like 25k, was thinking to get the 2 series, but finally decided to get the TT, so did not get too many options.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Once you get the car, wait and see is probably the best thing to do. I have always had armrests but for some reason I don't really mind not having one in the TT!


----------



## Fearstone (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm just ahead of you by a few days - I placed my TTS Coupe order on 19th Jan, the build week was 15th Feb, the online status changed to Your Audi has left Ingolstadt on 26th Feb and it hasn't moved since. From fishing around there's a backlog of cars due to bad weather preventing the ships sailing to schedule and the increase of numbers of cars arriving for the 16 registration plates. It gets here when it gets here, it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I reckon there is a delay on the Audi tracker.

Pretty sure your car might be here for next week Fearstone. Probably worth contacting your dealer and finding out!


----------



## crabman (Feb 3, 2016)

Reading some other threads, the armrest isn't that great. I can think of better ways to spend 500 quid.


----------

